# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  چطور میشه با دلفی برای لینوکس برنامه نوشت؟

## khareh_siah

چطور میشه با دلفی برای لینوکس برنامه نوشت؟
آیا ورژن دیگری از دلفی لازم است یا باهمون دلفی 7 هم میشه برنامه تحت لینوکس نوشت
اگه مقاله دارین یا کمکی کنین و مثالی چیزی بزنین ممنون میشم

----------


## mehranFX

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41184

----------


## miladnoori67

میتوانید از کیلیکس که نسخه تحت لینوکس دلفی است استفاده کنید.
ولی این نسخه به دلایلی نتوانست محبوبیت دلفی را به دست آورد.

----------

